# was ist das für ein fisch???



## powermike1977 (27. Juni 2005)

moinsen!
ich habe vor kurzem einen sehr merkürdigen fisch in einem mit der maas verbundenem teichgewässer gefangen. das foto ist mit dem handy aufgenommen, aber man kann ein bisschen erkennen, dass der fisch helle türkise streifen am kopf beginnend über den ganzen körper verlaufend hat.
aussederm hat er auf augenhöhe am ende des kiemendeckels einen dunklen fleck, der von hellem rot umrandet ist. er ist vielleicht handteller gross, und die rueckenflosse war halbstachelig, der koerper eher flach. der bauch war extrem hell gelb. 
als ich ihn gesehen habe, schwamm/stand er 1m entfernt am ufer. ich habe meinen minnispinner entlang gezogen, und er hat neugierig draufgeschaut (nicht verschreckt davongeschwommen).  dann hab ich den spinner ein paar mal vertikal vor seiner nase hochgezupft, und dann vor ihm abgelegt. schliesslich ist er neugierig draufzugeschwommen, und ich konnte ihn durch den unterkiefer haken (freu). 
mien erster gedanke war ein meeresfisch, aufgrund der grellen farbkombinationen (klar unwahrscheinlich)...
bin dankbar für jeden tip...bis dahin nenne ich ihn "picco powermicus" 

gruss, mike


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

sieht aus wie ein *Sonnenbarsch   *


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Isn Sonnenbarsch...

Hier ein Bild von der Gräte. Das Original ist aber wohl bunter. Die sind irgendwie in unsere Gewässer gekommen und fühlen sich aber hier offensichtlich recht wohl


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

würde ich auch sagen 






MFG


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

sauber! das ging schnell! 
genau so sah der aus...und wie du gesagt hast....n bissl bunter. das wars wohl mit meiner ersten neuentdeckten spezies 
danke fuer die schnellen antworten! auf euch ist verlass!
der waere mal echt was feurs aquarium.
mike


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Klasse das du den Fisch gerissen hast... Kannst stolz auf Dich sein. Hoffentlich hatte er Mindestmaß (woher sollst du es denn wissen wenn Du nicht einmal den Fisch zuordnen kannst)??? Hat Dir geschmeckt??? Oder wolltest Du ihn einfach nur töten???? Warum hast du ihn nicht einfach schwimmen lassen und ihn im Wasser fotografiert??? 

Naja, Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen Fang.... #q #q #q 

Hoffentlich überlegst du es dir beim nächsten Mal doppelt ob du solch schönen Fisch reisst.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Ralf-H (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Jawoll, sieht aus wie ein "Orangeflecken-Sonnenbarsch" (_Lepomis humilis_). Solche Gesellen hab´ich vor Jahren im Neusiedler See in Österreich gefangen - echt niedlich.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse das du den Fisch gerissen hast... Kannst stolz auf Dich sein. Hoffentlich hatte er Mindestmaß (woher sollst du es denn wissen wenn Du nicht einmal den Fisch zuordnen kannst)??? Hat Dir geschmeckt??? Oder wolltest Du ihn einfach nur töten???? Warum hast du ihn nicht einfach schwimmen lassen und ihn im Wasser fotografiert???
> 
> Naja, Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen Fang.... #q #q #q
> 
> ...



echt suess deine mutmassungen! 
geh bitte wieder schlafen oder zurueck zu deinem kasten bier (und zettel mit dem einen streit an)...denn du kannst beruhigt sein, der fisch schwimmt wieder. von gerissen kann hier auch nicht die rede sein, aber das hat man wohl davon, wenn man nach der 3. klasse von der schule geht-also saug mich hier nicht an!!!
mike


----------



## CyTrobIc (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



> Hoffentlich überlegst du es dir beim nächsten Mal doppelt ob du solch schönen Fisch reisst.



[senfdazugeb]es wird hier immer schlimmer ...[/senfdazugeb]

lass ihm doch seinen tollen fang !


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> echt suess deine mutmassungen!
> geh bitte wieder schlafen oder zurueck zu deinem kasten bier...denn du kannst beruhigt sein, der fisch schwimmt wieder. also saug mich hier nicht an!!!
> mike


 
Bleib mal schön locker du N.gg.n... Mutmassungen???? Du hast doch selber geschrieben das du ihn gerissen hast!!!! Warum hast Du ihn überhaupt gerissen??? Warum liegt der Fisch im Gras???? Kannst Du keine Kritik vertragen oder ist es einfach das schlechte Gewissen???? Auf solche Angler kann die Anglerwelt gerne verzichten!!!! Das sind genau die Typen die den Ruf des "Fischmörders" verdienen und uns in Verruf bringen. Hättest ja auch einfach nur fragen können was es für ein Fisch ist und nicht dazu schreiben müssen das du ihn gerissen hast. Das reissen ist verboten da es nichts mit angeln zu tun hat.
Sei stolz auf dein Fang und mach mich hier nicht dumm von der Seite an!!!!


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> [senfdazugeb]es wird hier immer schlimmer ...[/senfdazugeb]
> 
> lass ihm doch seinen tollen fang !


 
Wenn er ihn geangelt hätte, hätte ich mein Mund gehalten.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

na ja....kritiesieren darf hier bestimmt jeder...
aber ich denke der Ton macht die Musik .... 
deiner gefällt mir jedenfalls *nicht* ....  man kann es auch übtertreiben


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib mal schön locker du N.gg.n... Mutmassungen???? Du hast doch selber geschrieben das du ihn gerissen hast!!!! Warum hast Du ihn überhaupt gerissen??? Warum liegt der Fisch im Gras???? Kannst Du keine Kritik vertragen oder ist es einfach das schlechte Gewissen???? Auf solche Angler kann die Anglerwelt gerne verzichten!!!! Das sind genau die Typen die den Ruf des "Fischmörders" verdienen und uns in Verruf bringen. Hättest ja auch einfach nur fragen können was es für ein Fisch ist und nicht dazu schreiben müssen das du ihn gerissen hast. Das reissen ist verboten da es nichts mit angeln zu tun hat.
> Sei stolz auf dein Fang und mach mich hier nicht dumm von der Seite an!!!!



junge, wenn du deine fische immer in der luft vom haken nimmst und sie dabei fotografierst...bitte. mach das. wenn du lesen koenntest, dann haettest du erfassen koennen, dass der fisch auf meinen spinner gegangen ist, und ich ihn so im unterkiefer haken konnte. wenn hier irgendetwas reisst, dann deine letzte synapse im kopf.
also, bevor ich mir wegen so eines ........ wie dir ne verwarnung einheimse, lach ich ma kurz ganz laut. 
küssi,
mike

p.s.
ist heute montag oder was?


----------



## nikmark (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib mal schön locker du N.gg.n...



Dafür ist schon einmal einer geperrt worden !

Nikmark


----------



## FVD-Lotter (27. Juni 2005)

*Auch a bissi Streit such*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse das du den Fisch gerissen hast... Kannst stolz auf Dich sein. Hoffentlich hatte er Mindestmaß (woher sollst du es denn wissen wenn Du nicht einmal den Fisch zuordnen kannst)??? Hat Dir geschmeckt??? Oder wolltest Du ihn einfach nur töten???? Warum hast du ihn nicht einfach schwimmen lassen und ihn im Wasser fotografiert???
> 
> Naja, Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen Fang.... #q #q #q
> 
> ...



Als newbie mach ich mich jetz zwar warscheinlich unbeliebt, aber egal!

Mike, erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang! #6


Klaus, du hast viel zu wenig Hintergrundinfos um über irgendwen hier zu schimpfen! Ob Mike den Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt hat oder nicht weiß bis jetzt nur er! Ich kenn den Sonnenbarsch bis jetzt nur vom Bild und hätte das gleiche gemacht wie er, denn mit dem Handy ins wasser zu Fotografieren ist so gut wie n Bild in der Nacht von nem Schatten zu machen, also raus damit wenn ich es schaffe, Bild gemacht und wieder rein mit dem kleinen!

Von wegen reissen steht nur in deinem Bericht was, Mike hat geschrieben dass er Ihn im Unterkiefer gehakt hat, also ob gebissen oder gerissen weiß bis jetzt auch nur Maik! |kopfkrat

Also, erst fragen dann sagen, und man kann das ganze auch höflicher rüberbringen wie: "ich hoffe der Fisch schwimmt wieder und du hast Ihn nicht gerissen, denn du weißt ja weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit von dem Tier..."

Dass ich Reissen auch nicht gut finde steht ausser frage, aber deswegen gleich abzugehen wie Schmitt`s Katze is echt übertrieben!

Er hat sich halt gefreut ne neue Fischart entdeckt zu haben, wie gesagt, ich hätte es wohl genauso gemacht!


MfG

Paul


----------



## FVD-Lotter (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

P.S. was is N.gg.n???


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

sauber eingegriffen! 
habe beim verfassen echt nicht das streitpotential berechnet. wenn ich hier was schreibe was irgendwem so gegen den strich gehen kann, dann lasst es mich doch bitte mit ner PM wissen. dann koennen auch missverstaendnisse aus dem weg geraeumt werden, bevor mit einem die fantasie durchgeht. 
junge junge, was ist da nur los?
gruss,
mike


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				FVD-Lotter schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. was is N.gg.n???



kannst du nachlesen....* hier* genau 
war ne Menge Aufregung drum vor kurzem.....

sah ich ja Mike..... fand den Ton der "Kritik" auch mehr als nur überzogen, vor allem wo ich im ersten posting auch nix mit reißen rausgelesen habe... :m


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

hy es ist ein sonnenbarsch hab auch schon einige von denen gefangen sehr schöne fische oder ???


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

@ Paul: Willkommen und .... - DiTo !!!


----------



## Chris7 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse das du den Fisch gerissen hast... Kannst stolz auf Dich sein. Hoffentlich hatte er Mindestmaß (woher sollst du es denn wissen wenn Du nicht einmal den Fisch zuordnen kannst)??? Hat Dir geschmeckt??? Oder wolltest Du ihn einfach nur töten???? Warum hast du ihn nicht einfach schwimmen lassen und ihn im Wasser fotografiert???
> 
> Naja, Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen Fang.... #q #q #q
> 
> ...




Junge, Junge... ich frage mich echt was schlimmer ist: Daß Mike den Fisch im Unterkiefer gehakt hat (hätte ich wohl auch gemacht) oder DEIN TON!!! 

Es ist schade, daß Mitglieder wie DU (KlausS) ein öffentliches und hervorragendes Forum wie dieses hier versauen, indem sie in einen solchen Ton anschlagen. Ich kenne diese Umgangsformen auch von anderen Foren her und schätzte das Anglerboard gerade deswegen (u. A. !!!), weil es hier eben gesittet und anständig abgeht. Also, KlausS, halte Dich doch bitte in Zukunft mit solchen Antworten zurück und vor allem... laß bitte solche Beleidigungen!!!

Zu Mike´s Frage: Ja, es ist ein Sonnenbarsch. Diese Art ist in den USA in vielen Seen verbreitet und erfreut sich hier in Europa großer Beliebtheit bei vielen (Kaltwasser-) Aquarianern. 

Um mal ganz sachlich zu bleiben... Normalerweise hätte Mike den Fisch sogar entnehmen müssen! Es handelt sich bei dem kleinen Einwanderer halt nicht um eine heimische Art und gehört demnach auch nicht in unsere heimischen Gewässer!


----------



## Joka (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Ergänzend ist noch zu sagen das er ein Leichräuber ist und in vielen Gewässern schon zur Plage geworden ist


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> dann hab ich den spinner ein paar mal vertikal vor seiner nase hochgezupft, und dann vor ihm abgelegt. schliesslich ist er neugierig draufzugeschwommen, und ich konnte ihn durch den unterkiefer haken (freu).


 
Wenn dass kein reissen ist was denn???? Was war an meinen Ton so schlimm???

Klasse das du den Fisch gerissen hast...(DAS???) Kannst stolz auf Dich sein.(DAS???) Hoffentlich hatte er Mindestmaß (woher sollst du es denn wissen wenn Du nicht einmal den Fisch zuordnen kannst)???(DAS???) Hat Dir geschmeckt???(DAS???) Oder wolltest Du ihn einfach nur töten????(DAS???) Warum hast du ihn nicht einfach schwimmen lassen und ihn im Wasser fotografiert??? (DAS???)

Naja, Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen Fang.... #q #q #q 

Hoffentlich überlegst du es dir beim nächsten Mal doppelt ob du solch schönen Fisch reisst.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dass kein reissen ist was denn???? Was war an meinen Ton so schlimm???



ich denke du bist der einzige hier der den Ton hier nicht für daneben hält... :m


----------



## nikmark (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke du bist der einzige hier der den Ton hier nicht für daneben hält... :m



Jau, wie oben schon gesagt, sind andere deswegen schon gesperrt worden !

@ Klaus S.

....beherzige doch deinen eigenen Spruch in einem anderen Thread #h 



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal immer schön locker bleiben. Das kann man auch freundlicher sagen.



Nikmark


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

@Klaus S.

Lieber Klaus, dein Ton und die Art und Weise deiner Antwort(en) gefällt mir hier überhaupt nicht, da sie nicht gerade im Sinne eines friedlichen Miteinanders sind. Dafür bekommst du von mir eine Verwarnung. Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig in dich zu gehen.

@All
Ich denke das Thema ist durch und wir können uns wieder ein wenig der Sachlichkeit hingeben.

Joka hat übrigens recht. Sonnenbarsche sind starke Laichräuber.


----------



## the doctor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dass kein reissen ist was denn???? Was war an meinen Ton so schlimm???
> 
> Klasse das du den Fisch gerissen hast...(DAS???) Kannst stolz auf Dich sein.(DAS???) Hoffentlich hatte er Mindestmaß (woher sollst du es denn wissen wenn Du nicht einmal den Fisch zuordnen kannst)???(DAS???) Hat Dir geschmeckt???(DAS???) Oder wolltest Du ihn einfach nur töten????(DAS???) Warum hast du ihn nicht einfach schwimmen lassen und ihn im Wasser fotografiert??? (DAS???)
> 
> ...


 
Das alles*???:m *
Ich finds nur immer wieder lustig, dass immer wieder die i- Pünktchen kritisiert werden|supergri |supergri |supergri weiter sooooo#v 

Gefangen hat er den Barsch auf jeden Fall. Wie angelt man denn deiner Meinung nach anders Vertikal?
und im Unterkiefer gehakt habe ich auch schon sehr viele Fische!Sind doch die Fische schuld, wenn der Haken nicht oben im Maul sitzt


----------



## the doctor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus S.
> 
> Lieber Klaus, dein Ton und die Art und Weise deiner Antwort(en) gefällt mir hier überhaupt nicht, da sie nicht gerade im Sinne eines friedlichen Miteinanders sind. Dafür bekommst du von mir eine Verwarnung. Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig in dich zu gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Zu spät gelesen:m


----------



## Mikesch (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zu Mike´s Frage: Ja, es ist ein Sonnenbarsch. Diese Art ist in den USA in vielen Seen verbreitet und erfreut sich hier in Europa großer Beliebtheit bei vielen (Kaltwasser-) Aquarianern.
> 
> Um mal ganz sachlich zu bleiben... Normalerweise hätte Mike den Fisch sogar entnehmen müssen! Es handelt sich bei dem kleinen Einwanderer halt nicht um eine heimische Art und gehört demnach auch nicht in unsere heimischen Gewässer!





			
				joka schrieb:
			
		

> Ergänzend ist noch zu sagen das er ein Leichräuber ist und in vielen Gewässern schon zur Plage geworden ist



Dies sind die einzigen Aussagen die ich befürworte.  :m 
Alle anderen sind überflüssig.
Es gibt Gewässer, in denen ist es verboten gefangene Sonnenbarsche zurück zu setzen! Jeder gefangene Sonnenbarsch ist sofort zu töten!


Klaus S ist nur zu bedauern  #c  #d


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Lieber Wedaufischer,
schön das dir die Antworten von powermike1977 so gut gefallen #d #d #d 


			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> echt suess deine mutmassungen!
> geh bitte wieder schlafen oder zurueck zu deinem kasten bier (und zettel mit dem einen streit an)...denn du kannst beruhigt sein, der fisch schwimmt wieder. von gerissen kann hier auch nicht die rede sein, aber das hat man wohl davon, wenn man nach der 3. klasse von der schule geht-also saug mich hier nicht an!!!
> mike


 
Toll das die Verwarnungen hier öffentlich ausgesprochen werden wenn man sich für die Fische einsetzt und mal was gegen das reissen sagt.

Muß ich mich als Erwachsener nach meiner Kritik so anmachen lassen??? Wo bleibt die Verwarnung von powermike1977??? Wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen??? 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus S ist nur zu bedauern #c #d


 
Und???? Was willst du noch von mir???? Hab ich Dir etwas getan oder warum bin ich bedauernswert???? Das sich immer gleich zig Leute einmischen wenn sich zwei streiten ist wirklich Klasse im Board.


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür ist schon einmal einer geperrt worden !
> 
> Nikmark


 
Stimmt nicht....für Naggen wurde Jemand gesperrt und nicht für N.gg.n!!!


----------



## the doctor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Klaus:
Ich denke mal es hat keiner was gegen dich....
Nur deine Mutmassungen kamen etwas unhöfflich rüber.
So empfand ich es zu mindest.
Powermike und die anderen haben nur etwas zörnig reagiert, weil es bei ihnen auch so rüber kam.

Lasst *uns* einfach , auch demnächst, freundlicher  mit uns umgehen


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> küssi,
> mike


 
Fast vergessen...
Küsschen zurück
Klaus


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

n'abend!
also ich habe mich sicherlich auch n bissl im ton vergriffen. will auch ueberhaupt keine ausrede dafuer erfinden. ich fand halt, dass die art und weise wie mein fischfang hier von klauss dargestellt wurde gaenzlich daneben war. aber das weiss ja klauss jetzt selber. 
auf jeden fall werde ich dem OVB hier in NL mal ne mail schicken um zu fragen, ob ein derart exotischer fisch zu entnehmen ist oder nicht. auf der webpage die von wedaufischer zu info's uebers angeln in NL angegeben ist steht, dass dieser fisch nicht im visserijwet (angelgesetz) aufgenommen ist. da habe ich den sonnenbarsch auch irgendwo gefunden (haette ne menge streit gespart, wenn ich da zuerst gesucht haette ).
auf jeden fall danke, dass eure antworten so schnell kamen! 
gruss,
mike


----------



## feedex (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Dieses Spektakel geht selbst mir als Teilzeitcholeriker und Gelegenheitsstreithammel zu weit. 
Entweder man kann seine Streitpunkte ausdiskutieren oder man schaukelt sich weiter hoch.  Was hier läuft, ist eindeutig hochschaukeln!

Unabhängig davon, was hier wer gegen wen auch immer sagte, egal was erwidert wurde, egal was Dritte dazu schrieben:

Jungs,  nehmt euch eine Auszeit und entscheidet dann, ob ihr bereit seid, sachlich zu posten. 

Versaut mir nicht den Spaß an diesem erstklassigen Board!
Alle anderen möchte ich bitten, das Thema nicht durch weitere Kommentare anzuheizen.

Danke!


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> n'abend!
> also ich habe mich sicherlich auch n bissl im ton vergriffen.


 
Macht doch nichts....du darfst sagen was du möchtest. Nimmt DIR hier keiner übel!!!

Viel Spaß noch....


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht....für Naggen wurde Jemand gesperrt und nicht für N.gg.n!!!



schön das es hier ruhiger wird....   :m

obiges finde ich übrigends völliger Schwachsinn 
kannst ja gleich einen als  Ar...l.ch  o.ä. titulieren ?!?! passt ja meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht in ne "sachliche" Diskussion  #d
aber nun gut...........


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das Thema ist durch und wir können uns wieder ein wenig der Sachlichkeit hingeben.


Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar genug ausgedrückt.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Habe lange nur gelesen, aber den Vorwurf des Messens mit zweierlei Maß möchte ich doch mal kurz aufs heftigste dementieren!!!!!

So, und jetzt sagt ihr mir mal, ob ich den Barsch jetzt "kaputtieren" muss oder zurücksetzen muss oder mir den ins Aquarium setzen soll.

Als Köfi nehme ich ihn jedenfalls nicht, wenn n Hecht das Vieh sieht glaubt er ja er hätt Paras...:q 

Jetzt habt euch mal liep - ihr wollt doch alle nur angeln!!!#6


----------



## vertikal (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

Hallo Powermike, hallo Mike S,

trefft euch doch mal am Wochenende zum ausgiebigen "Meinungsaustausch".

Und wenn ihr euch wieder beruhigt habt, denkt vielleicht mal über eines nach: Hier treffen sich eine Menge Leute zum Erfahrungsaustausch, wobei sicherlich jedem freigestellt ist, eine eigene Meinung zu haben. Trotzdem haben wir etwas Gemeinsames: Unser Hobby!
Und wenn wir dann nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag einen Blick ins Anglerboard werfen, erhoffen wir uns, interessante, spannende, lustige aber auf jeden Fall *unterhaltsame* Dinge zu lesen. 
Euren Verbalterror hält mit Sicherheit niemand für ein "unterhaltsames" Mittel, seinen Feierabend aufzuwerten.

Darum ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Atmet tief durch und freut euch auf euren nächsten Angeltag!

Make peace, not war!!!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch???*

moinsen!
@angelandy: ich glaube wenn n hecht den sieht, dann weiss er, dass wieder n junky seine nadel in die maas hat fallen lassen und frisst ab da an nur noch farbige boilies! der OVB hat noch nichts zurueckgeschrieben, aber auf der NVVS site under "bijzondere vangsten" gabs den folgenden text.

"Zonnebaars:
Herkenning Op het kieuwdeksel bevindt zich vaak een oranje-rode, zwart omrande vlek (1). De rugvin bestaat uit n geheel, 
waarin echter een gedeelte met harde stekels (2a) en een hoger gedeelte met zachte stekels (2b) zijn te onderscheiden. 
Het lichaam is opvallend getekend met blauwachtige flanken, bezet met geelbruine en rode vlekjes (3). 
Verspreiding Ingeburgerd; zeldzaam. Komt oorspronkelijk uit Noord-Amerika. wordt in ons land voornamelijk aangetroffen in vennen 
en plantenrijke wateren in Noord-Brabant. Verder op sommige plaatsen in en langs de Limburgse Maas en in Noord- en Zuid-Holland. 
Voedsel In hoofdzaak dierlijk plankton, insecten(larven) en visbroed. 
Bescherming: Exotisch. Niet opgenomen in de Visserijwet of Flora- en Faunawet."

also wenn er nicht im gesetz aufgenommen ist, dann ist er quasi vogelfrei. da aber an der stelle wo ich ihn geangelt habe generelles mitnahmeverbot besteht (oost-marland), gilt es diese 'vor-ort' regelung zu beachten. 
wenn du ihn da angelst und ihn fuers aquarium mitnehmen willst, dann denkt ein polizist der dich kontrolliert sicher: hmmm, der geht mit seinem fisch gassi...
und wenn dich ein fischereiaufseher sieht: hmmm, hat der polizist doch recht gehabt...

gruss,
mike


----------

